# Roomba Vacuums



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2016)

I ordered one of these to hopefully keep some of the shepherd hair under control on our first floor hardwoods. We vacuum about every 2-3 days and it could really probably use it every day. Hoping this reduces the need for full vacuuming so often. Any one have one or had any experience with them?


----------



## bchilders (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't have one and I don't think my cats would like if I did. I just wonder how well they work.


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 4, 2016)

ffemt128 said:


> I ordered one of these to hopefully keep some of the shepherd hair under control on our first floor hardwoods. We vacuum about every 2-3 days and it could really probably use it every day. Hoping this reduces the need for full vacuuming so often. Any one have one or had any experience with them?



Please, update with how well it works. We have the same issue with two Shepards. If I can save my wife the daily vacuuming, it is worth it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2016)

The majority of the reviews I've read were positive. Here's our Bear that we need to clean up after. I keep threatening to shave him...


----------



## dralarms (Nov 4, 2016)

I've got a different brand seems to work well, but you will have to clean the collector out every time you run it. The only problem I have is the bearings collect the hair. You will need to clean them once in a while.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 4, 2016)

Here ya go, been considering one so I knew this site:

http://crowdbest.com/robotic-vacuums?tid=578


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 6, 2016)

Our new maid "Dusty" was delivered today. We have a dining room, living room, kitchen and large entry hall on our first floor, about 800 square foot. We did not vacuum first before letting Dusty go. She did an admirable job and even found all the toys Bear was hiding under the couch. She was able to find her base without problem. Tomorrow, I'll program schedules into her memory bank and see how she does. You definately have to prep the home. No 9 y/o socks hiding under furniture or large wrappers. So far, I'm impressed. I'll keep it updated this week in for the near future.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yesterday was Dusty's first official day on the job. She started to work promptly at her scheduled time, zig-zagging across the floors in her random pattern. I checked after about an hour, floors looked great and the dock light was blinking. It she worked for another 40 minutes making her way back to the docking station where she rested comfortably until today when she starts her duties for the day.

The fill container was about 1/2 to 3/4 of the way full which isn't too bad in my opinion.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2016)

I wanna see her green card


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey Doug

What model did you get?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 14, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> Hey Doug
> 
> What model did you get?


 

We went with the 650...


----------

